# Linux, Hardwarekompatibilität AMD/ATI?



## Tim1974 (1. März 2013)

*Linux, Hardwarekompatibilität AMD/ATI?*

Hallo,

ich frage mich wie gut ein aktuelles Ubuntu auf einer AMD APU A10-5800K laufen würde?
Ich meine als Multimedia-Arbeits-PC, der leise, zuverlässig und leistungsstark genug sein sollte um Fotos und Videos zu bearbeiten, aber bei dem es dabei nicht auf Rekordzeiten ankommt. Leise zu kühlen müßte die APU ja mit dem bequiet! Shadow Rock Topflow SR1 sein.

Die Frage ist halt, wie gut die Treiber für die Radeon-Grafikeinheit der APU sind, vergleichbar mit NVidia?
Wie würde sich die APU leistungsmäßig unter Linux machen (ohne Übertaktung und mit 2x4 GB DDR3/1833), vergleichbar mit meinem intel i3-2100 oder doch eher wie ein kleiner i5, wenns ums Videobearbeiten geht?

Grüße Tim


----------



## blackout24 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Linux, Hardwarekompatibilität AMD/ATI?*

Vergleichbar mit NVIDIA sind AMD Treiber generell schlechter. Die Frage ist eher wie gut der Treiber ist den AMD derzeit bietet. Bei AMD sind die Quelloffenen Treiber manchmal sogar besser da müsste man wohl etwas ausprobieren. Was meinst du am Ende mit Intel i3 und i5? Dachte es geht um Grafik oder meinst du ein Vergleich zu der Intel iGPU?

Mein Rat wäre es einfach auszuprobieren. Du kannst dir ja ein persistenz USB Stick machen, also worauf die Sachen installieren könntest wie Treiber oder per WUBI (Windows Installer) Ubuntu einfach auf die NTFS Platte installieren wie ein Windows Programm. Das ist zwar etwas langsamer bei allem was durch Festplatten I/O beeinflusst wird aber als eine richtige Installation aber du könntest es native auf deiner Hardware ausprobieren.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (1. März 2013)

*AW: Linux, Hardwarekompatibilität AMD/ATI?*

Naja, ein Freund von mir, der auch intensiv Linux nutzt, hat sich letztens eine AMD besorgt und war nicht sehr angetan. Nicht mal die HD-Qualitäten der AMD... tja, HD-Reihe eben sind besonders berauschend.
Die Performance unter OpenGL ist bisher auch eher bescheiden.
Für einen Arbeits-PC ist das nach wie vor ausreichend, sonst würde ich aber auf eine dezidierte Nvidia setzen und die proprietären Treiber nutzen.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## n3rd (1. März 2013)

*AW: Linux, Hardwarekompatibilität AMD/ATI?*

Also ich hatte bis dato keine Probleme mit den Treibern für die HD6870.
Unabhängig von der Anwendung: Spiel / HD Video / Coding... alles kein Problem.
Man muss nur wissen, wie man richtig installiert + welche Quelle nutzt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Linux, Hardwarekompatibilität AMD/ATI?*

Ich hab auch keine Probleme mit meiner HD 6870 weder mit dem freiem noch mit proprietären Treiber. Die Performance wie auch die Stromsparmechanismen sind mit dem proprietären Treiber besser, für ein 2D Bild reichen beide.

Auch wenn die 3D Performance mit dem proprietären Treiber besser ist, ist sie immer noch viel schlechter als unter Windoof.
Was möchtest du denn damit machen?
Von einer GTX 460 werd ich unter Linux überigens mehrfach überrundet, da merkt man mal wie viel besser der Nvidia Treiber unter Linux ist


@n3rd: Was für einen Treiber nutzt du denn? Ich benutze den neusten proprietären Beta-Treiber, aber dass ich sogar bei TF2 mit den Settings runtergehen musste, hat mich echt angekotzt.
Könnte aber auch an TF2 liegen, ist immerhin noch Beta.

Was hast du denn so an pfs bei glxgears? (Vollbild, 1080x1920)
Deine Werte mit dem GPU-Test würden mich auch noch interessieren, falls du Lust hast, das mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Linux, Hardwarekompatibilität AMD/ATI?*

Hallo,

ich meinte zum einen die Treiberstabilität und Leistungsfähigkeit unter einem aktuellen Ubuntu 64 Bit, aber die Fragen sind ja jetzt soweit beantwortet, als auch die Leistungsfähigkeit der Hardware (vorallem der CPU) unter Linux bei Anwendungen. 
Der A10-5800K fasziniert mich irgendwie, auch wenn ich noch nie einen AMD hatte und mit meinem intel core i3 sehr zufrieden bin, aber die Überlegung eine CPU und eine durchaus respektable GPU (mein i3 hat ja auch ne GPU drinn, aber die kommt an die AMD A10-5800K nicht ran von der Leistung her) in einen Chip zu packen und dann noch als Quadcore und das für um die 100 Euro boxed anzubieten ist schon ein Wort, finde ich.
Vorallem weil es gute Kühler gibt und man so beide Einheiten (CPU und GPU) auf einmal kühlen und einen steckkartenfreien PC aufbauen kann.

Sollte ich mir sowas mal zulegen, dann nicht um damit zu spielen, sondern fürs Internet, zum Videos schauen übers Internet, um eigene Videos zu bearbeiten und zu brennen, ebenso Fotos, um Office-Arbeiten zu erledigen usw. für sowas hätte ich gerne einen kleinen und sparsamen PC, der leise und kühl läuft und all das flüssig und flott erledigen kann. Da ich zudem auch gerne Linux nutze, war halt meine Überlegung, ob ich mit so einem A10 dann zufrieden sein würde. Auf Grund Eurer Aussagen scheint mir aber die Idee wohl doch nicht so toll zu sein.
Es wäre vermutlich dann doch die bessere Lösung mit meinen PC (wie er in der Sig. steht) irgendwann auf Linux umzusteigen und einen wesentlich leistungsfähigeren PC anzuschaffen und auf dem dann wieder Windows laufen zu lassen. Dann hätte ich auf dem Linux-PC ein Intel-NVidia als Gespann.


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Linux, Hardwarekompatibilität AMD/ATI?*

Naja, stabil und flüssig läuft es schon. Für Videos, Office, Fotos und Internet kann man sowas gut nehmen, da braucht man kaum GPU Leistung.
Du kannst dafür also entweder deinen i3 oder eine APU nehmen, dafür sind die beide stark genug.

Nur zum zocken unter Linux sollte man eher zu Nvidia greifen.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Linux, Hardwarekompatibilität AMD/ATI?*

Was die GPU-Leistung angeht, habe ich aber schon gemerkt, daß diese auch für 2D nicht unerheblich ist, zumindest in meinem Fall, weil ich dafür noch einen Pentium4 nutze mit einer Geforce 5900. Ich hab ja nichtmal Ubuntu, weil die neue Oberfläche soweit ich richtig informiert bin eine neuere Grafikkarte bräuchte als meine GF 5900 von 2004. Auch der P4 ist arg an seinen Grenzen, das Arbeiten fühlt sich halt trotz Xubuntu nicht wirklich flüssig an. Kein Vergleich zu dem i3-System mit Windows7 hier.
Irgendwie schon nervig, vor Jahren konnte ich mit dem alten P4-System sehr gut unter Linux arbeiten und mit der "Weiterentwicklung" der Software reicht die Hardware dann irgendwann einfach nicht mehr aus um flott zu arbeiten, obwohl mir die alte Software völlig gereicht hätte (von Sicherheitsupdates und ähnlichem mal abgesehen)!

Wobei ich fairerweise dazu sagen muß, daß ich damals als der P4 noch schnell genug war auch keine Videos in 1080p sehen wollte und auch noch keine Kamera hatte die sowas aufnehmen kann, was beides nun aber der Fall ist. Aber das ist nicht das einzige wo bei es mit der Leistung eng wird.

Mein i3-System war eigentlich mal so gedacht, daß es genau diese Funktion übernehmen sollte und zwar eigentlich schon jetzt, weil ich jetzt schon ein i7-System haben wollte mit dem ich dann die rechenintensiveren Dinge mache und Spiele, aber da ich nun schon so lange gewartet habe und nun die Haswell-CPUs vor der Tür stehen, macht es für mich in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten nicht viel Sinn einen Highend-PC anzuschaffen. 
Nur als Erklärung dafür warum ich die Idee mit der APU hatte, solch ein System würde mich aber auch gut 500 Euro kosten, also fraglich ob sich das jetzt so zwischendurch lohnt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Linux, Hardwarekompatibilität AMD/ATI?*

Was sich für dich lohnt, musst natürlich du wissen.

Für deinen Pentium 4 gibts aber Abhilfe mit sehr viel leichteren Distris. (was zwar beim normalen Workflow, aber nicht bei 1080p Filmen hilft)
Für 1080p könntest du auch versuchen eine modernere GPU einzubauen und das dann darüber encoden zu lassen.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Linux, Hardwarekompatibilität AMD/ATI?*

Lubuntu hatte ich vor einigen Wochen probiert und war entsetzt, das lief gefühlt auch nicht schneller als Xubuntu jetzt, eher noch langsamer sogar und ich vermißte jede Menge Komfort.
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich dem P4-System nochmal eine andere Grafikkarte spendieren sollte, ich hab das Gefühl, daß es nichts oder kaum was bringen wird, außer vielleicht das ich dann Ubuntu installieren kann mit der neuen Grafikoberfläche, was aber vermutlich auch die CPU nochmals mehr strapaziert.
Darum hatte ich überlegt, Grafikkarte und CPU rauszuwerfen und den A10-5800K reinzusetzen, dann hätte ich gleich zwei Probleme auf einmal gelöst und obendrein noch ein leiseres und sicherlich mit bequiet! Shadow Rock auch kühleres System. Aber es bleibt ja leider nicht bei den ca. 110 Euro für den A10, dazu kommt noch das Board, auch Micro-ATX Boards mit AMD85 kosten garnicht mal so wenig, dann noch der RAM und da würde ich nicht unter DDR3/1866 und 8 GB rangehen. Es sind dann schon über 200 Euro und ich müßte mir überlegen, ob es Sinn macht ein Gehäuse zu behalten, was nur 80er-Lüfter hat und ein gut 6 Jahre altes Fortron-400Watt-Netzteil, ein aktuelles bequiet! 300 Watt würde sicher auch reichen und Energie sparen und vielleicht sogar noch leiser sein. Dann wäre da noch die bald 9 Jahre alte 160 GB SATA1-Platte von Maxtor, läuft zwar zuverlässig wie ne eins, aber Geschwindigkeitsrekorde bricht sie auch nicht mehr, da würde ich dann ein SSD oder zumindest eine schnelle SATA3-Platte nehmen und dann wäre noch der defekte Brenner...
Also kann ich den alten P4-Rechner so lassen wie er ist und gleich einen komplett neuen bestellen, sehe ich einfach als wirtschaftlicher und hätte dann alles Neuteile mit Garantie und mehr Ausfallsicherheit.


----------



## Abductee (2. März 2013)

*AW: Linux, Hardwarekompatibilität AMD/ATI?*

Ich finde die AMD-Treiber unter Linux wesentlich besser als die von Nvidia.
Bei AMD hab ich einen CCC wo ich div. Einstellungen vornehmen kann, bei Nvidia hab ich nichts.


----------



## blackout24 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Linux, Hardwarekompatibilität AMD/ATI?*

$ nvidia-settings
Und ab geht's.  Kann man sogar drin Overclocken bis auf Fermi und Kepler Karten leider da müsste man das BIOS flashen.
Registriert sich eigentlich im Menü da es mit einer *.desktop Datei kommt.


----------



## n3rd (2. März 2013)

*AW: Linux, Hardwarekompatibilität AMD/ATI?*

Es ist zwar immer "das selbe Kernel", aber was wichtig ist, ist welche Variante man von Linux benutzt.
Das unter Ubuntu oder der gleichen Abkömlinge vieles schief geht, ist auch verständlich, da es nicht 
nur OpenSource ist, sondern jede von diesen Varianten geht ihren eigenen Weg. 
Ich selber benutze Fedora oder RedHat, wobei Fedora vom Haus aus die besten Hardwaresupport mitbringt,
man beachte allein den Raid-Support.


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Linux, Hardwarekompatibilität AMD/ATI?*

Ich meinte auch nicht irgendwas kaufen. Vllt hast du ja eine GT520 oder so rumliegen. War auch bloß eine Idee.

Es gibt viel kleinere Sachen als Ubuntu und dessen Abkömlinge. z.B. DSL, wie gut man damit arbeiten kann weiß ich aber nicht. 
Du kannst dir auch was ganz minimales ohne UI holen (evtl. das hier?) und dann nur das was du brauchst installieren. (inkl. sehr leichter Oberfläche) Kommt drauf an wie experimentierfreudig du bist.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Linux, Hardwarekompatibilität AMD/ATI?*

Naja, ein Problem sind meine relativ schlechten Englischkenntnisse, ein anderes eventuell meine Ungeduld. 
Ich möchte schon eine ansehnliche grafiksche Oberfläche, in der Hinsicht bin ich von Windows7 begeistert, aber da hab ich auch mit dem i3 sehr viel mehr Rechenleistung zur Verfügung. 
Mit der Oberfläche unter Xubuntu kann ich eingermaßen leben, weniger sollte es aber nicht sein, Lubuntu fand ich viel schlechter.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

*AW: Linux, Hardwarekompatibilität AMD/ATI?*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Vergleichbar mit NVIDIA sind AMD Treiber generell schlechter.


 
Sind das belegbare Fakten oder eher deine persönliche Meinung?


----------



## blackout24 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Linux, Hardwarekompatibilität AMD/ATI?*

NVIDIA. OpenGL Performance wie in Windows, da beide großteil des Codes sich Teilen.
AMD. Eher nicht so, dazu noch schlechter Legacy support.

[Phoronix] AMD's New Catalyst Linux Driver Isn't Too Good

ATi vs nVidia Linux Drivers :: Steam for Linux General Discussions - Selbst AMD Nutzer können sich mit dennen nicht anfreunden.

Serious Sam 3 Works now! :: Steam for Linux General Discussions - Alen Ladavac der Serious Sam 3 Lead Programmierer kann das bestätigen

Versuch mal dahingegen jemanden zu finden, der mit er Perfromance der NVIDIA Treiber unzufrieden ist.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

*AW: Linux, Hardwarekompatibilität AMD/ATI?*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Versuch mal dahingegen jemanden zu finden, der mit er Perfromance der NVIDIA Treiber unzufrieden ist.


 
Ich kenne z.B. zwei.


----------



## blackout24 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Linux, Hardwarekompatibilität AMD/ATI?*

Zur Info. Seit gestern läuft die neue GTX Titan auch unter Linux mit 313.26
Für ihren Legacy Treiber 304 haben sie auch ein Update heraus gebracht.

Das nenne ich Treiber Support.


----------

